
Opera: Browser market is broken—thanks to Microsoft - brk
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080219-opera-browser-market-isnt-functioning-thanks-to-microsoft.html
======
mixmax
How big is the problem of interoperability really?

I'm the people guy in my company, not the computer guy - but I do a bit of
programming for the web in my freetime in order to keep up and being able to
deal with programmers on their own turf, so this question is out of curiosity
- not trolling.

In my sparetime I often do small sites that include javascript and CSS, which
seem to be at the heart of the problem, and I have found that once you know a
few hacks it is pretty easy to work around. If I can do this, then surely
programmers will be able to as well.

So my question is: Am i missing something? Why is everyone talking about the
huge amounts of work involved in interoperability between browsers? Isn't it
just a question of a few simple hacks in your css and javascript?

Or am I missing something?

------
jksmith
This does come off as a bit of boo-hoo by Opera, but the sadder truth is that
the browser should be providing the most advanced ui available right now, but
the technology has been dragged down by a company which has a greater interest
in seeing a copy of its OS on every desktop.

------
jan_g
As article correctly points out, firefox has managed to become successful
browser. It is perplexing to me, because I find Opera just as good if not
better browser.

------
Tichy
Cry me a river

------
edw519
Change "Opera" to "Netscape" and "2008" to 1997", and what's different?

